# Free Agents?



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

Just wondering, who is going to be a free agent in the NBA that the Rockets SHOULD pick up in the offseason?


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Khm3r said:


> Just wondering, who is going to be a free agent in the NBA that the Rockets SHOULD pick up in the offseason?


*Our biggest need is










































.......HEALTH !:curse:*


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Here is the list.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?page=2008freeagents

If you look at the unrestricted players it all depends on who is looking to win verses who is just looking for max dollars.

Man, I love Shane but we need a three that can score too.

Corey Maggette
Mickeal Pietrus
Shawn Marion
Ryan Gomes
Bonzi Wells (maybe back to HTown)
Ron Artest (risk worth taking if contract and salary not to high)
Gilbert Arenas (not likely but work your magic Morey!!!)
Ricky Davis (nice backup for TMac. Luther Head will be traded if he doesn't show up in playoffs)


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

A better PG!!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

If there is any possible way to get Calderon on this team, that would make my dream come true. I know its a long shot in hell because of our cap and him being restricted...

But man, think about it...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Pietrus is a possibility. He seems like he'd do well in the Adelman system. He could easily fill that 3rd scorer spot.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> Pietrus is a possibility. He seems like he'd do well in the Adelman system. He could easily fill that 3rd scorer spot.


I was high on him couple years back when they thinking about trading him. I wouldn't mind him being in Houston, but as far as our rotation, I don't know where he would fit. Somebody on our team would have to go... (Head, BJax, or one of our forwards)


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

^I think Head would be the one to go.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It's a risk but I would like to get Artest on the team. Wells or Pietrus wouldn't be to bad either. Davis...eh. I don't think anyone else would join our team.

The guys that has a good chance of getting traded are Head, BJax, and Woods. I would give Novak and Francis one more year. Everyone else is staying unless a good trade happens.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Krimzon is moving where I was going next. Who is on this roster is next year, gone, or traded will determine what happens in free agency too.

Players staying are:
Yao, TMac, Battier, Scola, Brooks, Landry, Novak, Francis, Deke

Players gone after this season or traded:
Woods, Harris, Head, BJax, Alston, Hayes

Of course alot of this is contingent on other things. BJax is expiring and Head and Hayes are the only pieces we have people might want. Alston probably doesn't get traded unless we can get a top notch PG.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

BJax is great trade bait since his contract is expiring next year. But I dont think hes going anywhere with his special ties with Rick Adelman


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

But Morey brought BJax here because of his expiring contract.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

a back up centre that can score, if chris mihm opts out which is highly unlikely he would be a very good pick up and how bout bringing back boki nachbar as a scoring wing option?? or possibly kareem rush to stretch the defense


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Considering how Luther has gone in the last two playoff series to date. Wish we had traded him not Bonzi.......

AN upgrade at PG would be nice. And a bench SF-SG who can score is needed.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Where is BS when we need some "inside source" information on who Houston will pickup in the offseason?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I see Beno Udrih on the unrestricted list. I've seen him play a few times in the Kings uniform. He wasn't that bad. His stats this year isn't all that bad. The only thing that really sticks out are his turnover. Is he a good choice for this team? Chances are that we won't be able to get him but it's worth a try.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I noticed Bueno also. Spurs never really gave him a chance, and he was kicking *** in Sac town. But what gets me worried is was that only because its a contract year?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I think Francis or Jackson wont be here next season. Its that simple.

If we get an upgrade at PG then we only keep one of these guys(Alston,Jackson,Francis).

Luther is trade bait for a better SF-SG


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Beno Udrih would be a hot pick-up. It would have to call for some of Rafer/Francis/Bobby leaving though. I would say keep Jackson as 6th man, and trade the other 2. Not sure how easy any of them will be able to trade.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I think both Jackson and Francis will be gone next year. They´re like 8M of expiring contracts.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh, I didn't know Jackson is expiring. He's gone.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think Francis is coming back. He said he is. 

I think we need to find a good backup center since Mutombo is probably retiring. I think we also need to upgrade the PG part of our rotation. Yeah, basically, if this post-season sucks, we will need a major change up.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

S&T Bjax+Francis for Calderon


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Jackson's and Francis' contracts will expire next offseason, not this one. 

Jackson will be a great trade bait in my opinion. However, I doubt we can get any good deal in return. I also think we better sign Gerald Green back.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We need to sign Carl Landry first of all. He will need an upgrade so lets not get ahead of ourselves.
If Francis comes back(remember its his option).
Jackson Head Francis are on the trading.

Signing Green again is a smart option in my opinion. He has a huge upside. He is just so athletic. He needs a jumper and some bulk to add to that. A pre-season in the gym will help. 

Also will Deke be back next season has to be worked out. Otherwise we need a 7 foot back up to Yao. Who will understand he wont get any minutes unless Yao is injured..... 

Harris should be signed too.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i know this doesnt have anything to do with free agency but hopefully roy hibbert can fall to pick 25, he'd be an excellent backup centre AND hed be learning from yao.

any chance of packaging our 1st round pick with luther head and moving up the board to maybe 15-19?
that way we would have a more realistic chance of brandon rush or donte green or maybe even kosta koufos


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> Signing Green again is a smart option in my opinion. He has a huge upside. He is just so athletic. He needs a jumper and some bulk to add to that. A pre-season in the gym will help.


He needs a better brain most of all. That's why nobody rushed to sign him.


----------

